# Critique my meal plan



## Porridgepudge (Sep 27, 2012)

I honestly don't think you're consuming enough calories. 
You're not getting much fat or sugar. Eat a bag of nuts between meals or add avocado to what you're eating. Instead of eating cranberries, eat dried cranberries or cranberry sauce- they have some sugar in them. 
If you are trying to lose weight and don't want to add sugar and fat to your diet, take 2-5 capsules of fish oil.


----------



## Foibleful (Oct 2, 2012)

Just off the cuff, I'd say you need a lot more variety in your diet. Lots of different fruits, not just cranberries or applesauce. I assume you are eating lots of kinds of veggies. Nuts, seeds and beans are all good additions as well.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Biracial said:


> *Breakfast*
> 1 cup oat meal​3oz cottage cheese or yogurt​1 oz cranberries​Tea​
> *Lunch*
> 3oz chicken or 1 cup brown rice​2 cup veggies​1oz cranberries​Tea​
> ...


I'd increase your protein from 3 oz to 5-7 at each meal (depending on the protein source - 5 oz for the fattiest choices, 6 for moderate, and 7 for the leanest).

Other than that, it looks like you are getting in a good amount of veggies and fruit. I agree that you need more healthy fats. Maybe add some coconut oil or olive oil in there somewhere, or take fish oil.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

I hear you guys.

I was at 6 oz and cut it to 3oz because it was just too dang much meat for me. I really don't eat the beef or pork. Mostly chicken. In fact I burned the pork so it's , uh, still in my fridge.

I did buy some kidney beans and lentils, but I really don't know what to do with them recipe wise. I'm going to be adding tuna fish as well. My food plan _must_ be a cardiac diet too+No sweets+no white flour+no sugar waters/sweets/sweetners+limited caffeine I have to be careful with the oils because my family just doesn't process them well at all. I've heard coconut oil isn't as harsh as olive oil or canola.

Thanks all for the feedback


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm sure you can find numerous recipes online  I like lentil soup but they can also be an ingredient for salads. Vegetable fats are healthy and some of them essential (meaning your body can't create them on its own so you have to get them externally). What do you mean "harsh"?


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Biracial said:


> *Breakfast*1 cup oat meal​3oz cottage cheese or yogurt​1 oz cranberries​Tea​
> *Lunch*3oz chicken or 1 cup brown rice​2 cup veggies​1oz cranberries​Tea​
> *Dinna*3oz chicken or beef or pork​2cup veggies​1 cup brown rice​1 oz cranberries or 2oz applesauce​Tea​


Who exactly is Dinna and why are you going to eat them?


----------

